# Advice needed please



## Sharon Knowles (Oct 2, 2020)

hello, I have an African grey and a blue and gold macaw, I am buying a summerhouse 10ft x 8ft to go in my garden, i will be having 2 huge aluminium cages made to go inside the summerhouse. I will be plasterboarding all the inside to make it look nice and light and more homely.
Has anyone done this for their parrots and will it be ok for them? They will have so much more space outside and nothing like the cages thats inside the house.
I havent got much room inside my house and thought the summerhouse would be nice for them.


----------



## Sharon Knowles (Oct 2, 2020)

Sharon Knowles said:


> View attachment 451016
> View attachment 451017
> hello, I have an African grey and a blue and gold macaw, I am buying a summerhouse 10ft x 8ft to go in my garden, i will be having 2 huge aluminium cages made to go inside the summerhouse. I will be plasterboarding all the inside to make it look nice and light and more homely.
> Has anyone done this for their parrots and will it be ok for them? They will have so much more space outside and nothing like the cages thats inside the house.
> I havent got much room inside my house and thought the summerhouse would be nice for them.


This will be a 10ft x 8ft


----------

